# Parcheesi Floorcloth



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Long time client has to have a parcheesi floorcloth for the kitchen...
It measures around 4x9. 

It is a fun design, but I have finally accepted that no tape is going to stop the bleeding on all of these lines,lol.Going to spend the next two days just touching up all the lines...


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Tape?? I was under the impression you were good 

I thought you faux folks did it freehand


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Tonyg said:


> Tape?? I was under the impression you were good
> 
> I thought you faux folks did it freehand


Shhhhhhh, don't tell anyone


----------



## Hog (Apr 4, 2013)

Very cool. I had a customer pay me to hand stripe fabric for her dining room chair seat cushions, so the color would match the painting that hung in the room. The fabric was a tight weave, I stretched it over plywood, used general masking tape and a wallcovering seam roller to set the tape. It came out with sharp lines. 
Who came up with your design? You, the owner, a designer? Great concept


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Hog said:


> Very cool. I had a customer pay me to hand stripe fabric for her dining room chair seat cushions, so the color would match the painting that hung in the room. The fabric was a tight weave, I stretched it over plywood, used general masking tape and a wallcovering seam roller to set the tape. It came out with sharp lines.
> Who came up with your design? You, the owner, a designer? Great concept


The homeowner did, she's an artist. She had a really cool book of antique game boards, that she pulled from. , we collaborated on the end part which in the pic isn't started yet. I will post the end result.
Very cool client.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Out of curiosity how many hours does something like that demand?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

wje said:


> Out of curiosity how many hours does something like that demand?


I think I have about 20 in so far, probably 15-20 left. Depends on how much wine I have had. 

Seriously, it's almost not worth the money, but I put a value on not having to leave the house and watch tv while I am working.


----------



## Shakey0818 (Feb 1, 2012)

Looks good but why not sub it out to a sign shop they can print that on anything?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Shakey0818 said:


> Looks good but why not sub it out to a sign shop they can print that on anything?


Umm, cuz' then it's not art....with real paint and the right weight of canvas...or then the homeowner doesn't get to change her mind four times... or maybe I'm just behind the times...lol.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

*Finally!!*

It took awhile and several meetings,changing the design, 'antiquing" it,scuffing it up,etc. Glazed in oil and top coated with Modern Masters Dead Flat Urethane.

After much time, I finally got to visit this client and snap a pic of the floorcloth, completed and in place. People sure get busy,huh?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh my gosh, where are all the people that posted in this thread so long ago? Come out,come out, wherever you are.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I actually remember this from a little after I joined PT.
I was impressed back then and I'm doubly impressed now.
This is one of those projects that will stand out for you for your whole life.
A video WIP would have been appropriate; well, I guess you could do another one.

Oh, and the lighting on post #11 was much better to see what it truly looks like, but I had already thanked post #10. Ahhh what the heck, I'll thank it too.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I know, the lighting was weird in that kitchen. Fun job,but too labor intensive. Thanks for the compliments,guys.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Great work as usual:thumbsup:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

You lost me on Parcheesi. Are they going to play parcheesi on their kitchen floor? I don't get it. Maybe I'm just not up to date with the decorating trends?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

She is the same client that has the powder room with The New Yorker covers on the walls. She likes unusual stuff,antique game boards being one of them.



It's none of my business what my clients do on their kitchen floors.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

fauxlynn said:


> She is the same client that has the powder room with The New Yorker covers on the walls. She likes unusual stuff,antique game boards being one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> It's none of my business what my clients do on their kitchen floors.


Chess i could understand, but parcheesi? What's next bathroom backgammon?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

PACman said:


> Chess i could understand, but parcheesi? What's next bathroom backgammon?


Two words I don't ever want to see again in the same sentence.


----------

